# How to activate the function key on Vaio Laptop keyboard



## DevilStranger (Mar 10, 2008)

My laptop recovery disk was broken then I had to download driver from the sony webpages to resetup the laptop. But after install all the driver, the Fn key on my keyboard still doesn't work. Do I need driver for that key? Or how can I activate it? I'm using a Sony Vaio VGN-FJ67GP
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi DevilStranger,

try this site... 
http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/product/vgn-fj67gp/modelfirst?site=hp_en_AP_i

i believe the drivers you are looking for is under System Utilities (checkout the original drivers link here)


----------

